

Whats up with my local geek community.Need to vent - bennyk

I am building a web based business.I need to find website developer so I go to a local geek meeting.I politely give out my card and asked 4 different people to call me the next day.Not one call.I washed, smelled good and dressed ok for the venue.What did I miss?And I use the word geek in the best way as there was a room of very talented people
======
Scott_MacGregor
You should have found "one" who was interested (hot to work on your project)
while you were there, and "closed the deal" right there.

Separate the wheat from the chaff, and ABC (always be closing)!

If you thought to get their e-mail (in my opinion, the best way to "initially"
communicate with most coders) pop them an e-mail and see if they are still
interested. Not everyone is a phone person.

------
solarmist
What did they have to gain from contacting you? There needed to be a
compelling reason from their perspective to get back with you.

